# 12 gauge to 20 gauge adapter



## Setter Jax (Jul 27, 2011)

I may have found the solution to the 12 ga Bobwhite issue.

Tell me what you think?????



This adapter is made from solid steel. It is coated with black oxide. This adapter will last a lifetime. It will function in break barrels or pumps. You can also use it in semi autos, however you will need to manually cycle the action. The adapter will feed from magazines.Visit us at www.AmericanSpecialtyAmmo.com Maufactured by American Specialty Ammo


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm a little bit skeptical.  I have a set of the Chamber-mate type adapters with outer O-rings fitting into the chambers of a break open gun.  The instructions say use only AA or STS 20 gage ammo for best results.

And I have found that to be 100% true.  Both of these target loads come right out after firing.  But any field loads I have tried, the brass gets stuck.  The adapter has to be removed with a tool, then the case pried out with another tool.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 27, 2011)

those look scary


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Not for me...


----------



## fredw (Jul 27, 2011)

It's interesting that the picture shows the inserts along with 20 gauge slugs.....wonder how much a 20 gauge slug would bounce around in a 12 gauge barrel?  ;-)

Like oldstick, I'm skeptical.  I don't understand the impact of the shot charge leaving the insert and entering the barrel.  Seems to me that the pattern could be affected.

A full length tube, such as you see on the skeet range, would provide consistent patterns but would also increase the wieght of the gun.....and the tubes aren't inexpensive.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 27, 2011)

I looked at those once.  Bad reviews if I remember correctly.  I'm not putting one in my gun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 27, 2011)

fredw said:


> It's interesting that the picture shows the inserts along with 20 gauge slugs.....wonder how much a 20 gauge slug would bounce around in a 12 gauge barrel?  ;-)



Wow!  I bet it says to specifically not use with slugs cause that sounds like a TERRIBLE idea...


----------



## fredw (Jul 27, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Wow!  I bet it says to specifically not use with slugs cause that sounds like a TERRIBLE idea...


It sure does.....


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 27, 2011)

The ones I have came from Cabella's and they have sort of a tapered profile with O rings around the outside so they fit right up into the chambers to the starting of the barrel.  And they seem to pattern #8 or 9 shot pretty well, although I haven't extensively tested.  

The spent shot wads do look kind of funky with the tips all curled up.  I don't figure there is any damage, but probably some extra lead and plastic fouling going on.  Probably lose some in velocity as well.

What I can't tell from the picture is do those have a cutaway section on the back rim, to fit flush without interference with the extractors on a double gun?


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 27, 2011)

I've never tried them just thought I would post it to see if anyone has. Like a couple of guys on here stated, I wonder if it changes the pattern.


----------



## Coach K (Jul 27, 2011)

I've seen the metallic silver looking ones in catalogs.  Cabela's, Bass Pro & I think Lion Country Supply advertises them, too.

May get a set of 20g for "Little Brown" someday.  I don't like to use but one gun.  I've heard that switching guns makes for poorer shooting.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 27, 2011)

Coach I have heard the same thing and it makes sense the more you shoot the same gun the better you get. that's just my opinion


----------



## Sam H (Jul 27, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> I've never tried them just thought I would post it to see if anyone has. Like a couple of guys on here stated, I wonder if it changes the pattern.



That's my big question pattern....Also if the sleeve failed(pressure stress)...what will it do to your barrel..or face??...yikes


----------



## george hancox (Jul 27, 2011)

Coach K said:


> I've seen the metallic silver looking ones in catalogs.  Cabela's, Bass Pro & I think Lion Country Supply advertises them, too.
> 
> May get a set of 20g for "Little Brown" someday.  I don't like to use but one gun.  I've heard that switching guns makes for poorer shooting.



I use all kinds and miss with them all so I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wouldn't buy the product mentioned above. The biggest reason is that they are serious pain to reload.

I would go with Seminole Chambermates. I've been using them for years and I love 'em. Once they are installed, you use your gun just like normal. If you're gun has ejectors, the hulls will eject just like you'd want them to do. The only downside is that you have to use premium ammo, like Oldstick said.

As far as patterning goes.... they pattern beautifully. The increased bore size probably helps. A 7/8 oz. 12ga load is one of the prettiest patterning shots you'll ever see.

The choke doesn't change either. 

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jul 27, 2011)

The proof is in the pudding. Check out these pattern comparisons and see for yourself.

http://www.chambermates.com/20gauge.htm

Adam


----------



## Sam H (Jul 28, 2011)

coveyrise90 said:


> The proof is in the pudding. Check out these pattern comparisons and see for yourself.
> 
> http://www.chambermates.com/20gauge.htm
> 
> Adam





.....Should have guessed "Mr Birdgun Encyclopedia" would have known about this!!!...


----------



## Jim P (Jul 28, 2011)

Just think about how much this young man will know when he get's to be 60. haha


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 28, 2011)

Did you see the price for them?? You could almost buy a new gun for that.  lol

http://www.prestosell.com/cgi-bin/order.pl?ref=seminole&fm=1


----------



## Sam H (Jul 28, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Did you see the price for them?? You could almost buy a new gun for that.  lol
> 
> http://www.prestosell.com/cgi-bin/order.pl?ref=seminole&fm=1




....OUCH....Hey SJ....I believe I would live up to my new name "Hammer Jax" and shoot those low velocity 12ga shells....Seriously...don't worry about it


----------



## Setter Jax (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been watching gun brokers . com and they have a cheap s x s Spanish double in 20ga that might be another project.  Lol  The old double is kind of rough, but If I get good at restoring old S X S's. I think I've found a market on GON.  Lol


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 28, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Did you see the price for them?? You could almost buy a new gun for that.  lol



Agree, ouch!

I think mine are a Cabella's branded version of those.  They were on sale way less than $100 if I recall.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 28, 2011)

Why would you tote around a heavy 12 ga and not take advantage of the extra pellets?     That's like going to play a round of golf with a full bag and only using a 7 iron.


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 13, 2011)

CR 90,

Can you install them yourself or do you need to take them to a gunsmith?  I have injectors.  Thanks.

SJ




coveyrise90 said:


> I wouldn't buy the product mentioned above. The biggest reason is that they are serious pain to reload.
> 
> I would go with Seminole Chambermates. I've been using them for years and I love 'em. Once they are installed, you use your gun just like normal. If you're gun has ejectors, the hulls will eject just like you'd want them to do. The only downside is that you have to use premium ammo, like Oldstick said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldstick (Aug 13, 2011)

The chambermate style I have (12 to 20 gage), you just slide them into the chambers.  They came with an assortment of o-rings to get a good snug fit.  Take em right back out even in the field when you want to go back to 12 gage.

But my 12 gage ejectors won't reach the 20 gage rims so you have to extract by hand.  Thus the need to use only Rem STS or Win AAs.  On mine both these target loads allow the empties to come right out with no resistance.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 13, 2011)

Right said Fred! Exactly what I was thinking.



fredw said:


> It's interesting that the picture shows the inserts along with 20 gauge slugs.....wonder how much a 20 gauge slug would bounce around in a 12 gauge barrel?  ;-)
> 
> Like oldstick, I'm skeptical.  I don't understand the impact of the shot charge leaving the insert and entering the barrel.  Seems to me that the pattern could be affected.
> 
> A full length tube, such as you see on the skeet range, would provide consistent patterns but would also increase the wieght of the gun.....and the tubes aren't inexpensive.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 13, 2011)

There is nothing to worry about with the chambermates. I have put hundreds of rounds through mine without the slightest problem. I shoot a 20ga load in my 12ga sxs because of recoil. I don't shoot "normal" loads in that gun because of the recoil so I have 2 options... shoot "light" reduced loads (which have to be ordered online) or simply slip in these 20ga reducers. Like oldstick said, you fit the reducer with the o-rings to give it a snug fit. Then give it a rub with heavy lube and slide it into the chamber, lining up the ejector on the insert with the ejector on the gun. And that's it. 

Adam


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Adam.  I'm working on my S x S restoration project.  I'm thinking about using the inserts you recommended.  Will post pics when I'm finished.

SJ


----------



## Stieet (Aug 14, 2011)

I bought a set of 12 to 20's for my clays gun as a cheap alternative to a tube set. They pattern very well, however without "O" rings there is a lot of blowback into the mechanism of the gun. You can plan on having a stick or such to remove the spent shell from the tube. Your hands will be soot black after reloading a few tubes. We soon discovered that if you want fast follow up shots you need two sets for an over/under.

Trying to go down over one shell size results in improper powder burn and poor velocity and pattern results.


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 14, 2011)

Go ahead but my guess is after the first hunt you don't use them again.


----------

